# bagger for craftsman



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I own a GT 5000, I want to buy a bagger, but I have been told that a 2 bagger systems works better than a three bag. Some modification would need done, but I can do that. I am told that it is rare that a 3 bagger fills all three evenly,. I am also told that I need "high lift" blades. any help will be appreciated. My deck is a 54". 26HP.


----------

